# I love my dog because (add your pics and reasons)



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I decided to post a pic of each of my dogs & give just three reasons why I loved them (I could have listed loads more reasons but figured just giving three reasons would keep this post from being a mile long , lol

Id love you to add your dogs and give your three reasons why you love them 

I love Teddy because whenever he looks at me with those big brown eyes I melt. 
I love him because he is ALWAYS up for a game of fetch. 
I love him cos he is so supercuddly and will happily lie next to me for ages with his head on my arm









I love Toffee because he is such a Daddies boy , being next to his Dad is his idea of heaven and its so cute to see him literally light up when he see's Steve is home. 
I love him because he thinks everyone is his friend.
I love him because whenever I look at him and see his one up , one down ears they make me smile









I love Gypsy because she is so sweet , gentle and delicate.
I love her because she loves me so much and shows it every way she can.
I love her because she's such a silly girl sometimes and gets herself in situations she then needs me to help her out of , she makes me laugh


----------



## Hutch (Sep 25, 2010)

Lovely photographs of lovely dogs.

May I ask what camera you were using?


Ian.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I love Henrick because

He loves life and lives it to the full.
He would do anything for me and I only need to look into his eyes to see that.
He is always so pleased to see me, even if Ive only been gone a few minutes.









I love Bella because

She felt like a family member as soon as she joined us.
She follows me everywhere and makes me feel really needed.
She is so eager to please and is such a clever girl.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Hutch said:


> Lovely photographs of lovely dogs.
> 
> May I ask what camera you were using?
> 
> Ian.


We have a Samsung WB500 , it only cost us about £100


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I love Jack cos no matter what mood im in he always manages to make me laugh and waiting with a slobbery puppy kiss


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

I love Ringo because he found me. When I was a child I kept a dog lead in my coat pocket because I was so desperate to find one, and when I was 26 it finally happened. I love him more because he is my very first dog and a culmination of all those years of reading, persuading and waiting.










I love Rosie because she's beautiful and intelligent and ... ours I guess. My OH grew up with GSD's and getting his own was a very special moment.

This is Rosie, and my OH's dads current dog - it's sort of like a two generations of GSD owner thing...









Naomi xx


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

I love Ted cos,......... well he's Ted


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Great thread! :thumbup:

I love Lex because he's my little angel, he's not a dog, he's a Lex and there's only one of them  This is him on the beach:



And I love Ernie, because although he can be a bit of a handful, he's a sensitive, sweet-natured little guy, this is him after munching on some grass :


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I love Sky because she is a complete mummy's girl. She is a perfect example of her breed in my eyes... and she's goofy 









I love Luna because she's challenging. Training her has been hard work but worth every minute and she is the best hot water bottle going 









I love Candy because she always makes me giggle and because even though she's an old lady she still shows the other 2 who's boss


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

I ADORE ODIN!!! for many reasons one of which he has the most adorable set of ears ive ever come across!!!


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

What beautiful dogs we all have!!

I love Poppy because when I am sad or sick she knows and wont leave my side...

I love Marley because even though he chews everything in site not a day goes by when he doesnt make me smile!

I love nothing more than coming home to 2 waggly tails!!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

I love Dora because she has changed my life for the better and made me a better person









I love Pebbles because even tho she is a oldie she still happy to see me and be with me


----------



## kayspack (Sep 18, 2010)

Great thread :thumbup:

Bruce: I love Bruce because he is a real teddy bear 
because he needs so much reassurance when he gets frightened
and because the day {nearly three years old, he is 5 yrs old} he arrived was the day he became part of our family, he just slotted in 



Poppy, Well I love Popps because she is a great cuddlier
because of her lack of training before she came to us, she has made so much improvement over the last couple of years
and she is a real character



Megan, Now Megan is my first ever Puppy, so Megan is for being Megan, she's my baby cuddly bear,



But I love them all because they give me so much love in return


----------



## louisebt (Aug 8, 2010)

From left to right :-

Diesel, Daisy, Tom, George and Eddie


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

You've got your hands full with those cuties!
Naomi xx


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

Bonnie to me, the most perfect girl in the world, my heart broke when she died suddenly at 9yrs. I still shed tears for her, think I always will.








Lexi who I believe Bonnie sent to us as part of the healing process, we found her a month after Bonnie died. She was in a terrible state, shes as daft as a brush and has us laughing with her antics, a real clown.








Ozzy, our second rescue we got him as a friend for Lexi. Hes had his issues and even now 3yrs on hes still changing. We wonder as hes an old boy, 8ish, whether we will ever see the real Ozzy before its to late. This boy I just love unconditionally.








Tyrone, Mr split personality, this was just fate, he was a Many tears boy being fostered in Rotherham, (Where my paternal Grandmother was born) I applied for him, he was reserved. He bit the fosterer, saw the reserved sign had gone so I applied again. As I had had a westie who had had issues they allowed us to visit. Two days and a home check later and he was ours he came to live with us on the 30th anniversary of paternal Grandmothers death. I think my Nana wanted me to have him. He has never bitten any of us and his cuddles are wonderful.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Kinjilabs said:


> I love Ted cos,......... well he's Ted


OMG.....what a handsome chap he is :001_wub:


----------



## Didescharlie (Sep 15, 2010)

Before we had Topsy, never did I imagine what hectic joy she would bring to our house.










I love the way she's changed the focus of our days.
I love the way she's ALWAYS up for fun.
I love her because she is so trusting and assumes people will be friendly. I learn a lot from her positive attitude to life.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

I love Akira because she is a mummies girl and loves snuggles, I enjoy nibbling her nose and she loves it........... She is great fun and always makes me smile even if I am angry with her :thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I love my Bobsicle because 
he's the first dog that's ever been all my own
he brings me light in my darkest days
he makes me laugh
he's just Bob








I love Trix & Gem because 
although they're fosters they have fitted into our family so well & I wish they could stay with us forever
they are wonderful ambasadors for the GSD breed
they've not got a nasty bone in their bodies


----------



## dalehitchy (Nov 18, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> I love Henrick because
> 
> He loves life and lives it to the full.
> He would do anything for me and I only need to look into his eyes to see that.
> ...


that is the most beautiful white GSD ive ever seen


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

I love Logan because quite simply the world would be a more boring place without him, he makes us laugh every day










I love Piper because she is the gentlest, sweetest, most loving dog I have ever met, her tail never stops wagging she is the happiest dog I know










And I'm biased but I think they are both absolutely beautiful :001_wub:


----------

